# Locking Fuel Door or gas cap for 2019 Frontier SL 4X4



## JonQ671 (Jan 31, 2020)

Does anyone know if the is a Locking Fuel Door or OEM Locking gas cap for these trucks? The gas cap needs to be compatible due to the sensor fault on the gas cap if it doesn't fit.

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Stant makes the OE part for Nissan. Stant has a couple of options. Stant 10504 (black) and 10504Y (yellow) are both locking gas caps. Stant 17504 (black) and 17504Y (yellow) are "key matched" locking gas caps. Keep in mind that when you look for parts for a vehicle that is brand new or close to it, the part catalogs may not be up to date on sites like Amazon. To be sure, look up the part using your VIN at NissanPartsDeal.com to get the Nissan part number for your gas cap. Then, you can look up the gas cap at Stant's website and check your Nissan P/N with the interchange listings at the Stant site. Rockauto has locking caps for 2019 Frontiers under the AC Delco brand, which, I'm pretty sure, are just re-branded Stant gas caps. The AC Delco 12F20L looks to be the same as the Stant 10504 and the AC Delco 12F20LA looks to be the same as the Stant 17504. 





__





Stant


Stant is a recognized world leader in the design and manufacturing of vapor management systems, fuel delivery systems, thermal management systems and engineering services.




www.stant.com


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

^ +1 

1st thing I did when I bought my 2013 was get a Locking Gas Cap. I wish there was a locking Door as well.
You can also call Stant and they will help you find the right cap # if you need to.

My Stant Cap after a couple year's did trigger the Check Engine Light, but after retightening it a few time's it hasn't triggered the Check Engine Light in about a year or 2. It may just need to Wear in a while to get where it make's a tight seal, but just a guess on my part. It's good Insurance IMO.

Regards,


----------



## JonQ671 (Jan 31, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> Stant makes the OE part for Nissan. Stant has a couple of options. Stant 10504 (black) and 10504Y (yellow) are both locking gas caps. Stant 17504 (black) and 17504Y (yellow) are "key matched" locking gas caps. Keep in mind that when you look for parts for a vehicle that is brand new or close to it, the part catalogs may not be up to date on sites like Amazon. To be sure, look up the part using your VIN at NissanPartsDeal.com to get the Nissan part number for your gas cap. Then, you can look up the gas cap at Stant's website and check your Nissan P/N with the interchange listings at the Stant site. Rockauto has locking caps for 2019 Frontiers under the AC Delco brand, which, I'm pretty sure, are just re-branded Stant gas caps. The AC Delco 12F20L looks to be the same as the Stant 10504 and the AC Delco 12F20LA looks to be the same as the Stant 17504.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SMJ! Great info


----------

